# Butt is on



## cleglue (Jun 17, 2006)

I just put the butt on the WSM.  I probably will be working in the yard later today so I'm using the WSM.  Rubbed with mustard and texasbbqrub.
I put the butt on about 3:20AM


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 17, 2006)

That is EARLY!  Ah, the love of the Q.


----------



## cleglue (Jun 17, 2006)

The butt is at 154* and the WSM is at 238*. It maintained about 220 for about 6 hours. I then opened stirred the charcoals and open another vent only slightly. We plan on eating the butt for supper.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

Sounding good so far!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 17, 2006)

That looks like a big ol butt.  You think it will be ready when the dinner bell rings?


----------



## cleglue (Jun 17, 2006)

The butt was put on at 3:20AM this morning.  I used Royal Oak hardwood and apple wood for smoke. It got to 195* at about 5PM.  I let it rest for an hour before pulling it.  It was good but not great.  It was a little dry.  It pulled fine.  We had salad, chunked potatoes with onion soup mix, and pulled pork.  I had Costos BBQ sauce (from Birmingham), and Rev. Marvins BBQ Sauce (from South Carolina).  Here is a slide show of the days event.

http://img153.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 45l0i.smil


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry that it didn't turn out as good as you were wanting it to but it looks good from were I am sitting


----------



## cleglue (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks Cliff H.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 18, 2006)

Looked excellent to me. =D>


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 18, 2006)

How does chunked potatos and onion soup mix work?  That sounds good.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Looked good to me :!: 
Slideshow was awesome


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 18, 2006)

Everything looked good from here too!  Tell us more about the taters and onion soup mix.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 18, 2006)

Oh Yeah looks good and sounds good. We like the taters with onion soup mix to...Slice the taters put a pat a butter in between the slices and sprinkle some onion soup mix and wrap in foil and but on the grill.... =P~


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 18, 2006)

I have done that with just butter but nothing else.  I will have to give that a try


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jun 18, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I have done that with just butter but nothing else.  I will have to give that a try



If you want to do a large batch, you might try slicing the potatoes (I use the v-slicer) into a pan and layering it with pats of butter and onion soup mix-- I haven't actually tried that on the grill, but that's how I do it in the winter when I microwave them.

oops-- Is "microwave" considered profanity around here?   8-[


----------



## cleglue (Jun 18, 2006)

My wife did the potatoes.  The recipe is from the box of Lipton Onion Soup.

The potatoes were not done on the grill.

Here is the recipe.

Onion-Roasted Potatoes

1 envelope Lipton Recipe Secrets Onion Soup Mix
4 medium all-purpose potatoes cut into large chunks (about 2 lbs.)
1/3 cup Bertolli Olive Oil

1.	Preheat oven to 425*.  In 13 X 9 –inch baking or roasting pan, combine all ingredients.
2.	Bake, stirring occasionally, 35 minutes or until potatoes are tender and golden brown.

Makes 4 servings

From the box of Lipton Recipe Secrets Onion Recipe Soup & Dip Mix.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> My wife did the potatoes.  The recipe is from the box of Lipton Onion Soup.
> 
> The potatoes were not done on the grill.
> 
> ...


Now that's twice I've read today about Lipton's Onion Soup Mix and potato salad. Must be something to it!  :!:   Question though, 1/3 Bertolli Olive Oil ~ Is that 1/3 cup?


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 18, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> [This may help. I've been wrapping my butts & briskets in plastic wrap then foil for resting purposes. IMO it hold the juices better than just the foil. The wrap fits the hunk of meat tighter than the wrap. Of course the bark is a little softer.



I wonder if it would be possible to vac seal a whole butt before resting?  Does FoodSaver make a bag large enough to put the whole thing in ?


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jun 18, 2006)

You can make a bag from the rolls that should fit it fine. 
I don't think we'll be trying that one, though, don't like soggy bark.


----------



## cleglue (Jun 18, 2006)

Sorry,

It is a 1/3 cup of olive oil.  This wasn't for potato salad just baked chunked potatoes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

I err'd too. It wasn't salad but stuff'd baked potato.   Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jun 18, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Slice the taters put a pat a butter in between the slices and sprinkle some onion soup mix and wrap in foil and but on the grill.... =P~


When dave makes these potatoes on the grill, he slices individual potatoes nearly all the way through, puts the butter between the slices, and sprinkles in the soup mix, wrap it all in foil and put on the grill.  When I make it, I slice them into a pan and do it in the micowave or the oven.


----------

